# It's back - the Brixton Mural walk!!! Sunday 3rd July 2011



## boohoo (May 31, 2011)

I'm sure lots of you have come along, but if you haven't, it's worth it - a nice look around the back streets of Brixton. 

The walks starts at 2.pm from Stockwell Tube Station and ends on Brixton Hill with pub stop in the middle for those whose feet ache quickly. 

Here's the pics from the last one!

Pics on flickr of mural walk!

So come and join us!!

Or check out  our website: London Mural Preservation Society


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2011)

I really hope I can attend this one.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2011)

bump thread


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2011)

*Tweeted!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 2, 2011)

Camera loaded.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 3, 2011)

This is today folks! Meet 2pm at Stockwell Tube.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 3, 2011)

Ha ha belushi. Ha ha.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 3, 2011)

Three pints of water, four shots of espresso and a couple of paracetamol and I'm ready to roll quimmy.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 3, 2011)

We're Tired of Londons pick of the day!

Tired of London, Tired of Life


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2011)

I saw you lot on Coldharbour Lane!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-mural-walk-rolls-through-town/


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope this went well.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm really upset to have missed this again.   After pulling my calf muscle, I am limping like a lame barstard!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2011)

It was excellant. I learnt a lot about the murals. The folks of the mural preservation society know a lot.

I saw some murals I didnt know about.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2011)

few shots of murals.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2011)

few more shots


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2011)

including a couple of shots of the sadly deteriorated Windmill mural


----------



## boohoo (Jul 4, 2011)

editor said:


> I saw you lot on Coldharbour Lane!
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-mural-walk-rolls-through-town/



Cheers for that!  I did see you running off down the road!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2011)

I see a certain society and a certain crazy mural lady made the top ten things to do in the Borough of Lambeth by the Londonist!

We're number 1!


----------

